# Extreme Nutrition T-Bullets



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey People

I created a previous post about T-Bullets to gain advice on weather I should take them or not. I ended up taking them and this is what happened.

On 05/10/2010 I started a course of T-Bullets weighing in at 154 Lbs. They lasted me exactly 1 month. I took 1 a day for the first week then 2 a day for the rest of the month. Came of T-Bullets on 05/11/2010 and gained a massive 14 Lbs. I looked much bigger on my upper body but then.....

I kept the weight for 2 weeks lost half a stone so I weighed 161 Lbs then I stayed at that weight but my gym shut on the run up to christmas. I have'nt been for approximately 2 weeks now as the times are still changed because of new year. In these 2 weeks I have lost another *14 Lbs !!!*.

I could,nt believe it when I stepped on the scales the other day I wiegh less than I started.

*What should I do ?!! * :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firstly you should look at your diet because if you are eating enough food then you should not be losing the weight...


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

But in the space of like 2 weeks I should'nt be losing a stone even if I did'nt eat that much. I just don't understand. How the hell have I lost a stone just like that. I dieted hard and trained hard to gain those 14 Lbs and It all just went like that.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

whats your diet?


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have'nt got one at the min I just been eating anything I want.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

such as....

give us a little help mate? training routine, what did you eat today, exactly?


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> firstly you should look at your diet because if you are eating enough food then you should not be losing the weight...


this

I'd imagine tbullets to be some form of prohormone type thing? Could of been water retention you were holding, then when you came off that went.

Id put the rest of it down to diet, if your putting in the right amount of cals - you shouldnt of gone up by so much, then come down so quickly, especially below where you started from. Would of said its a lack of consistancy with eating - has your diet been the same throughout the cycle, and after?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I have'nt got one at the min I just been eating anything I want.


This is your problem, do you think gaining and keeping muscle is all about dropping a pill? You say you dieted hard and trained hard to gain the weight why did you not continue when you was off the bullets?

To gain and keep muscle you need at least some type of consistency with your diet to think you don't is stupid and you will be wasting your money on anything you buy.......

I know loads of guys who have used T Bullets and the weight does not just drop off afterwards.......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> This is your problem, do you think gaining and keeping muscle is all about dropping a pill? You say you dieted hard and trained hard to gain the weight why did you not continue when you was off the bullets?
> 
> *To gain and keep muscle you need at least some type of consistency with your diet to think you don't is stupid and you will be wasting your money on anything you buy.......*
> 
> I know loads of guys who have used T Bullets and the weight does not just drop off afterwards.......


True to the letter...

Perhaps the OP is one of them quick fix warriors lol....

at end of day i have had loads of people say good things about them T bullets. and seen good results from them. but they also trained hard, stuck to a proper diet (consistently) and there still looking good....

Right off to get my protein shake, im hoping when i have drank it i will still be able to squeeze through kitchen door, i hear they make you massive !!!!


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well my diet has been crap on on most days and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?

I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well my diet has been crap on on most days and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?
> 
> I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


Come on mate not trying to be an **** but after your last thread you obviously didnt take the advice on board so very much doubt they will try help again!

If i were you i cant remember your age, dont buy any t-bullets spend your money on steak, mince, chicken etc, then train like a mother ****** then eat then rest do this and you will see progress. No point wasting money on T bullets although an excellent product by all accounts it can and will do damage to your body in the long run so why risk this if you have not even got your diet sorted? If you do go back on t-bullets (which i suggest you dont) You need to eat big lots of protein and train hard even after the course has finished to try keep your gains.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Come on mate not trying to be an **** but after your last thread you obviously didnt take the advice on board so very much doubt they will try help again!
> 
> If i were you i cant remember your age, dont buy any t-bullets spend your money on steak, mince, chicken etc, then train like a mother ****** then eat then rest do this and you will see progress. No point wasting money on T bullets although an excellent product by all accounts it can and will do damage to your body in the long run so why risk this if you have not even got your diet sorted? If you do go back on t-bullets (which i suggest you dont) You need to eat big lots of protein and train hard even after the course has finished to try keep your gains.


OP ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ listen learn and DO !!! you will be fine with that advice mate !!!


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well my diet has been crap on on most days and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?
> 
> I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


You will lose muscle if your diet isn't supplying you with enough nutrition to support the excess weight.

I'd get back up to your target weight by focusing on your diet. You should be eating at least 170 grams of protein a day.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


easy answer is no. if you've got no interest in sorting out a proper eating regime, then basically theres no hope, you'll keep yoyoing in weight and wasting money on a quick-fix that in the long run will just leave you back at square 1


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

But how come when I was at 11 Stone before I started the T-Bullets I could eat what I want, do loads of cardio, sit around the house all day go to the gym once in a while and stay at 11 stone. Soon as I come of the T-Bullets and do that my weight drops like a brick.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you were obviously eating enough to sustain 11stone, therefore once the effect of the t-bullets was out your system, bye bye weight gain.

dunno what the price of those pills were, but by my reckoning it'd be better spent buying chicken, pasta and oats


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

As everyone has already said your diet is obviously p1ss poor.

However, the active component within t-bullets is very effective at filling the muscle with glycogen (the pumps on it should be extreme) and if you add together this drop in glycogen retention & water then you are inevitably going to drop weight post cycle. Dropping every ounce you put on comes down to one factor, you!


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

i had the same trouble with mdrol packed a good stone on in a mth .... but couldnt train for 2 weeks after and lost the lot ...however used havoc put on 7lbs and have kept the lot.... i can only put it down to water retention for this quick loss....


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

So are you trying to tell me T-Bullets are a load of cack and they put no muscle on me they just made me look bigger by making me a water bubble and now the water has all gone?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't you read or something?

You need to eat to keep the weight on. If you want to weigh 15 stone you need to eat to support a 15 stone man not a 13 stone one. Apply tHat to whatever weight you want to be.

It's not fvcking hard to understand.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> So are you trying to tell me T-Bullets are a load of cack and they put no muscle on me they just made me look bigger by making me a water bubble and now the water has all gone?


Eat, sleep, eat, train, eat, rest, eat, eat more... Rinse and repeat! After you can gain naturally doing that then go back and play with prohormones as your wasting money and peoples time on here!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It takes an absolute bellend to get flamed on this forum. But u have managed it. People on here are v patient compared to some sites so take the advice given and follow proper diet and training regime, and stop necking prohormones like they are a magic pill!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well my diet has been crap on on most days and *some day I have'nt ate anything at all*. *Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets* to get there or not?


This is the most ridiculous post I have ever read, hahaha


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Honestly mate Iv only heard great reviews on T-bullets its not them to blame on you weight loss its a good product if you know what your doing. Go spend the 60quid you would have spent on a few kg of dead animal steak chicken eggs tuna etc.

Then eat upon waking up. Eat again a few hours later go to gym come home eat more. Have some more food after 2-3 hours then eat again and go to bed. Sleep wake up and repeat. Workout 3-4 times per week lift heavy and intense and i guarantee you will see gains. Dont waste your money on drugs because they will do nothing for you if you have not got diet right! Im no expert but this is a basic formula that will work for anyone willing to put in some hard work, there is no easy fix!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well BRENNAN, you go and take all your pocket money to the mister and buy yourself a few tubs of T BULLETS dont worry about food mate, in fact dont even worry about training at all. i hear if you take 2 Bullets per day and then watch something on TV with action in it you will definitely get bigger mate.

T BULLETS - for the win

Food = no growth at all

Training = less time watching TV

Do it mate you know you want to...

OR

You could take the excellent advice already offered, save your pocket money and go to the shops to buy some chickychicky chick chick and some moocow meat and fook it even splash out on a bit of milk or a tub of protein and use it properly with the rest of the goodies you bought .

Then get off the Sofa and go to the gym, and pull all those weighty things around until you are physically sick, then my son you will have had a good day..... do that 5 days a week for 6 months and you will be coming back asking us proper questions, that you will probably ignore the answers to, and make your own mind up to spend more money on Burty bassetts allsorts cos you heard that liqourice makes your legs longer ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's probably gone now, asking other forums the same question till someone says 't bullets are cack, u need to get on the nap 50's and you will blow up' .until then, no other advice will suffice!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

:lol:

Obvious WUM. So many biters


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Right guys I understand I need a good diet I did that when I was on the T-Bullets but do I have to maintain my diet because its tuff u know watchin people eat greasy pizza's and chips with garlic sauce.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Right guys I understand I need a good diet I did that when I was on the T-Bullets but do I have to maintain my diet because its tuff u know watchin people eat greasy pizza's and chips with garlic sauce.


Yeah now your taking the Pee mate . and for that reason "IM OUT"


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah now your taking the Pee mate . and for that reason "IM OUT"


im surprised you where even in at the start


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

enka said:


> im surprised you where even in at the start


well mate i try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but when they blatantly do this then i just forget it !!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Right guys I understand I need a good diet I did that when I was on the T-Bullets but do I have to maintain my diet because its tuff u know watchin people eat greasy pizza's and chips with garlic sauce.


if you ate menu A and looked ****

you then took t bullets and ate menu B and looked great

why would you possibly think you could go back to menu A and still look the same????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Right guys I understand I need a good diet I did that when I was on the T-Bullets but do I have to maintain my diet because its tuff u know watchin people eat greasy pizza's and chips with garlic sauce.


Bodybuildings not for you mate, stick to call of duty on xbox live


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Bodybuildings not for you mate, stick to call of duty on xbox live


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ best post on this thread mate, including mine trying to actually help lol :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Brennan, were you born in 1992 by any chance?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well my diet has been crap on on most days and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?
> 
> I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


No, this is best post on thread, the bit about not being able to lose muscle haha I wish!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Bodybuildings not for you mate, stick to call of duty on xbox live


or

may be become Gok Wan assistant lol


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Bodybuilding is for life. If you want to keep muscles you have to eat and train for all yr life. There are no quick fixes that will last for life.You have to maintain what you've achieved for lifeBodybuilding is a lifestyle.  If you can't do it do something else (where you can eat pizza:laugh

p.s. Also your body will burn muscles first and only in the very end yr fat

Ninja


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ninja said:


> Bodybuilding is for life. If you want to keep muscles you have to eat and train for all yr life. There are no quick fixes that will last for life.You have to maintain what you've achieved for lifeBodybuilding is a lifestyle.  If you can't do it do something else (where you can eat pizza:laugh
> 
> p.s. *Also your body will burn muscles first and only in the very end yr fat*
> 
> ...


How do you work that out then?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

:ban:


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Right so I have to maintain my diet. I get it now. I am a very determined bodybuilder when it comes to it. Now that I no I have to maintain a good diet I will and this time im going to get back to 170 Lbs without the T-Bullets.

I still look quite big even tho I have lost all my weight.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OP was pretty much tagged as wind up in his first thread...


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Who is OP?


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Get spme pics up of your before during and after your T-Bullet fiasco!!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I still look quite big even tho I have lost all my weight.


really?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> How do you work that out then?


Simple,train hard to keep your muscles.This guy wasn't training and I assumed that his diet was under maintenance that's why he lost his muscles. This guy said :

"Well my diet has been crap on on most days and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?"

He was wrong Energy partitioning (as I term it) is a complicated subject, and can be very person specific, though there can be some common ground dependent on one's diet perimeters, activities (such as training, etc), genetics, metabolism (which can be effected through diet/activity), and so on and so forth. Lots of people that are dieting without hard training in the end have much less muscles and still have love handles:laugh:

Hope this helps

Ninja


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't believe it jumped on the scales this morning and have lost another half a stone in the space of like a day. Im now 10 Stone on the dot :'(


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Make sure you document it, could be weight watchers slimmer of the year award in it for u!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

sort out a proper diet mate, look at a few threads on here to get your started


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Av started me diet again today. First monday of the year.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Can't believe it jumped on the scales this morning and have lost another half a stone in the space of like a day. Im now 10 Stone on the dot :'(


Hopefully you will waste away to nothing mate and not have the strength to post anymore !!! Good luck im backing you all the way

BRENNANS Progress Pics


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Av started me diet again today. First monday of the year.


c'mon then, so what is this usual diet of yours?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Joking aside Brennan, I do hope you actually get involved and dont just rely on t bullets and pizza otherwise that's just p1ssing in the wind. If you need any tips on diet or training feel free to pm flinty, hes always willing to help!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Joking aside Brennan, I do hope you actually get involved and dont just rely on t bullets and pizza otherwise that's just p1ssing in the wind. If you need any tips on diet or training *feel free to pm flinty*, hes always willing to help!


LOL


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I woke up at 11am and had a USN Muscle Fuel Anobolic shake which has 50g of protein and 78g of carbs and contains casein protien which is a slow release protien so you take one on a morning and one at night.

and at 12:00 av had 3 boiled eggs 3 slices of wholemeal toast water and a cod liver oil tablet.

am just waiting for me next meal.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well I woke up at 11am and had a USN Muscle Fuel Anobolic shake which has 50g of protein and 78g of carbs and contains casein protien which is a slow release protien so you take one on a morning and one at night.
> 
> and at 12:00 av had 3 boiled eggs 3 slices of wholemeal toast water and a cod liver oil tablet.
> 
> am just waiting for me next meal.


I just want to know what sad fooker has repped you to give you that much reps within 41 posts .....


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Flinty is this second one from the left in Mrs Olympia 2011.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Flinty is this second one from the left in Mrs Olympia 2011.


LOL you werent complaining last night though were you mate, " or perhaps you were i couldnt make out what you were saying "


----------



## UKAndy (Dec 26, 2010)

I think my IQ just dropped about 50 points reading this...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Brennan, are you going to start a journal so we can all follow your journey?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cmon guys, we're you lot never young???

If you do one thing today Brennan, read ALL the stickies in the diet & newbie section, this will increase

your knowledge by 100%.

If you don't do this, then you will be well on your way to wasting years of training like I did


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Cmon guys, we're you lot never young???
> 
> If you do one thing today Brennan, read ALL the stickies in the diet & newbie section, this will increase
> 
> ...


How many Years?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> How many Years?


Many:rolleye:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Brennan, are you going to start a journal so we can all follow your journey?


This would be a good idea


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey,

Bought myself some more T-Bullets yesterday !!! =D


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

know couple lads who have used these with good results


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

thought you didnt want to do steroids brennan, as i read in one of your posts in another thread:

I quote:

"Anyways I don't want to take steriods, I was just wondering. Steriods just make you like a big girl and people on steriods can't fight for sh!t."


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Cluk89 said:


> thought you didnt want to do steroids brennan, as i read in one of your posts in another thread:
> 
> I quote:
> 
> "Anyways I don't want to take steriods, I was just wondering. Steriods just make you like a big girl* and people on steriods can't fight for sh!t*."


Where does fighting come into this? It's a body building forum not somewhere to go on about fighting! Which gym do ya train at in Shields then? I may pop down and watch you.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

stuboy said:


> Where does fighting come into this? It's a body building forum not somewhere to go on about fighting! Which gym do ya train at in Shields then? I may pop down and watch you.


Exactly mate, i dont get this guy at all!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh {and cry a bit!}


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mate, just get up in the morning and have 80 g oats with a scoop of protein powder blended in water or milk first thing.

Then after you've brushed your teeth and all that have a proper breakfast. Like 3-4 thick bits whole meal toast spread with avocado or drizzled with olive/flax oil and 5 eggs (choose how many yolks you want - I have non), If you cant be bothered to boil then just scramble them.

Then 3 hours later have a bowl of brown rice and a good portion of lean meat (I buy a pack and cook it all in one in the oven, then put in fridge so I dont have to keep cooking it) and veg with a drizzle of some good oil or avocado ect.

Carry on like the every three hours, till bed.

At bed, have couple hundred grams cottage cheese or something with couple tea spoons ground flax or avocado or oil, and sleep.

Post w/o have a scoop of whey and 50-100 g dextro or similar, and/or a ripe banana ect.

Don't over complicate thing. Just do as said..... Simple!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Why do you avoid egg yolks? It's where all the goodness in the egg is.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I sometime have some yolk.... but they are not essential. Its just my preference. Im not condemning them either.


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

I do MMA and I have'nt been going for that long maybe 2 months now. I used to do boxing for 5 years and their was this guy at my gym that was on steriods and when it came to doing push ups he could rep them out like the wind but when it came to the bag work he could'nt box for crap.

I just want to get to 170 Solid so I can concentrate on my MMA more because I hardly go as im at the gym 3 times a week.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Would I rather get hit by someone who was 11 stone or 17 stone?

Tough choice.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I do MMA and I have'nt been going for that long maybe 2 months now. I used to do boxing for 5 years and their was this guy at my gym that was on steriods and when it came to doing push ups he could rep them out like the wind but when it came to the bag work he could'nt box for crap.
> 
> I just want to get to 170 Solid so I can concentrate on my MMA more because I hardly go as im at the gym 3 times a week.


Sounds like your trying to toughen up and kick some ass! May i ask.. has a chunky girl been roughing you up and stealing your lunch money?

On a more serious note.. your diet is sh!t by the sounds of it as most people have said. Get your ass into the diet section its the only way youll fix this the guys on here will help you to no end but you need to listen to them. Mind if i ask how old you are kiddo?

Scoot diet section!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I do MMA and I have'nt been going for that long maybe 2 months now. I used to do boxing for 5 years and their was this guy at my gym that was on steriods and when it came to doing push ups he could rep them out like the wind but when it came to the bag work he could'nt box for crap.
> 
> I just want to get to 170 Solid so I can concentrate on my MMA more because I hardly go as im at the gym 3 times a week.


LOL you are a persistant tool i will give you that much lol...

MMA - pmsl whats that the "Miniscule Muscle Association" !!

cos i know you dont mean mixed martial arts pmsl !!!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I do sympathise with the poor guy in some ways, I would be harsh but ive been where hes been at one point many years ago.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL you are a persistant tool i will give you that much lol...
> 
> MMA - pmsl whats that the "Miniscule Muscle Association" !!
> 
> cos i know you dont mean mixed martial arts pmsl !!!!


Ha ha ha, pmsl.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I do sympathise with the poor guy in some ways, I would be harsh but ive been where hes been at one point many years ago.


What you have also been a absolute pean4rse as well mate !!!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Well my diet has been crap on on most days *and some day I have'nt ate anything at all. **LOL* But I thought if you build pure muscle you carn't loose it. I thought the fat of your body burns off first and then when your body gets hungry it turns on the muscle?
> 
> I want to get back to 170 Lbs but I want to be a solid 170 Lbs. Do you think I should buy more T-Bullets to get there or not?


Sorry there mate, every single poster on this has given you solid advise. I see after every peice of advise everyones given you, you have given zero thanks for their contribution only to go back to your stupid weight in lbs figures. Come on man. You are the perfect example of some that takes PH, gear etc that deffinatly is not read. Your a joke to be honest mate.

Not that i want to waste my breath explaining this to you , so you can revert back to your figures BUT, 80% + of training is diet. if you have a **** poor diet which it clearly is you will get no where, god knows how you even managed to gain that much weight even if it was water i dont know.

What i recommend to you, is that you make yourself a diet plan for a day that you would averagely keep to throughout the week, and then you stick around the diet/nutrition part of this forum so the guys there can critique your plan and taylor it and advise you where to go.

Before you even THINK about buying any more of these bullets get your diet and training in shape. You cant have 'dieted hard' as you put it, dieting hard is not eating nothing at all you realise that.

But probably you will revert back to saying about your lbs gain now as you have for every other commenter.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone else has used tha avi on here before.

It's obviously a troll.


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

seriously dude, not that i can explain your weightloss but get the basics right before you go any further down the assisted route...


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Im 18 and I have created my own diet here it is I just need some tips and pointers.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/123261-my-mass-gain-diet.html


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Why do you change your diet on the days you don't train?


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure I don't really have time as I like to get straight in the gym. I mean I could make time...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> What you have also been a absolute pean4rse as well mate !!!


yeh but there was no such thing as forums when I was one so that lets me off I think


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

And bearing in mind the main reason for loosing all my wieght was because I had the flu for 3 weeks and boxing day it got real bad. Some days I struggled to get out of bed. Some days I had nothing to eat at all just 3 cups of coffee. But with some help and my diet with this batch of T-Bullets I will put the weight back on and keep it, then do the same again and again until im happy.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

and this time remember to eat


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> And bearing in mind the main reason for loosing all my wieght was because I had the flu for 3 weeks and boxing day it got real bad. Some days I struggled to get out of bed. Some days I had nothing to eat at all just 3 cups of coffee. But with some help and my diet with this batch of T-Bullets I will put the weight back on and keep it, then do the same again and again until im happy.


Dude, i'm struggling with the cold at the minute but can still eat and train. Although i'm not lifting my normal weight i'm still training light. You need to stick to your diet every day not just the days you train. I would forget about the bullets and focus more on the diet.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> And bearing in mind the main reason for loosing all my wieght was because I had the flu for 3 weeks and boxing day it got real bad. Some days I struggled to get out of bed. *Some days I had nothing to eat at all just 3 cups of coffee.* But with some help and my diet with this batch of T-Bullets I will put the weight back on and keep it, then do the same again and again until im happy.


I had flu and the answer was quite simple.

i couldnt eat my food, so I drank it, come on mate this is basic contingency planning.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I had flu and the answer was quite simple.
> 
> i couldnt eat my food, so I drank it, come on mate this is basic contingency planning.


Chicken soup... best thing pre-workout mate.

Easy to drink if you dont feel like it, good when your ill drinking warm things. and its got good protien sources in it along with hydration from the water.

couldnt ask for more!


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am reallly focusing on my diet now. It is a priority at the minuite.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> I am reallly focusing on my diet now. It is a priority at the minuite.


Good to hear fella.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

i was being a dick, so ignore this.


----------



## sousa (Dec 15, 2010)

What are t bullets do they work? Dont really trust any of these products,anybody had good results with them?


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

sousa said:


> What are t bullets do they work? Dont really trust any of these products,anybody had good results with them?


Yeah, myself until it went all wrong but im determined to keep it right this time.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

BRENNAN_92 said:


> Yeah, myself until it went all wrong but im determined to keep it right this time.


You need to actually consume *Food* as well as the mythical magic bullets lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Absolutely amazing!!!!!


What is so amazing?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You are! One amazing fascinating specimen of life!


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread now but I'd just like to thank u guys, Iv just stumbled across it today and havnt stopped laughing! It's really made my day! Everyone on here is giving good solid advice only to have it awnsered by some numpty saying 'ooohh my weight blah blah blah, but T bullets blah blah blah!' keep up the good work guys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I remember this thread


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

will be nice to hear from Brennan92 about his second bullets cycle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> will be nice to hear from Brennan92 about his second bullets cycle


Hes dead mate, died of starvation.... he finally worked out that the T bullets werent enough to keep him alive on there own !!!!


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hes dead mate, died of starvation.... he finally worked out that the T bullets werent enough to keep him alive on there own !!!!


No he's still alive I think I saw him float past me today in the wind!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

why are their 2 threads by the same guy for this stupid PH


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

this has cheered my day up no end !!!

Brennan if you are still alive and well I am 14st 4lbs training completely naturally with No boosters or anything except food, water and Oxygen which I believe you were starved of as a child by the sounds of this thread.

anyway if I can build up anyone can


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

got some of these on order at weekend , gonna try em out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shreds said:


> why are their 2 threads by the same guy for this stupid PH


Why is it a stupid PH


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why is it a stupid PH


I just think and always thought that PH's are pointless, legal versions of gear. Ive seen more sides appear in guys from PH's than AAS use. I dont conform and never have to their use, many do and i dont despute that. But i see it as one way, natty or AAS.. PH's are just a way to legally get a inactive substance in the body, then activates once in the body if im not mistaken?

Why not just take something synethic yes, but natural in that respect.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well this is a DS not a PH.....from what I know and I may be mistaken there is a big difference......

I have never used either a DS or PH so cannot comment to be honest on there use and effectiveness, have you ever used either?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Well this is a DS not a PH.....from what I know and I may be mistaken there is a big difference......
> 
> I have never used either a DS or PH so cannot comment to be honest on there use and effectiveness, have you ever used either?


Used a PH before before i took any gear, my mate did aswell, not sure im alowed to say names but it was from gaspari, which i believe was a ex-aas company. This company didnt recommend taking any 'following protocol' i.e pct after finishing, left me kinda down when i came off and it took a while for me to regain my hpta i think. Just not keen on them.

I percieve them as that fake ganja you used to be able to buy, legal highs kinda from around my area, your taking something that is meant to mimic the effect of the real thing, but you cant mimic a effect of a drug if you see what i mean. Just gets wound up in weird feelings that arent what they are meant to be.

Same with PH n AAS, i just think there half way there, and they convert in the body into a active substance, also some of the chemical names ive seen on the side of these things might as welll be a AAS 1-androstene-3beta,17beta-diol... etc. Just sounds like gear. So i see it as the half way mark, and if your gonna do something like that..

do the real thing  just my 2 cents.

PS. Stand corrected if it is a DS in which they differ a lot - i cant comment as Im not sure imo.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

They contain superdrol which is definately a DS.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shreds said:


> Used a PH before before i took any gear, my mate did aswell, not sure im alowed to say names but it was from gaspari, which i believe was a ex-aas company. This company didnt recommend taking any 'following protocol' i.e pct after finishing, left me kinda down when i came off and it took a while for me to regain my hpta i think. Just not keen on them.
> 
> I percieve them as that fake ganja you used to be able to buy, legal highs kinda from around my area, your taking something that is meant to mimic the effect of the real thing, but you cant mimic a effect of a drug if you see what i mean. Just gets wound up in weird feelings that arent what they are meant to be.
> 
> ...


it is bad that you had that experiance mate but T-Bullets is a DS.....thing is if people follow the guidelines they will grow and then it is down to personal responsibility to look at post course....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just read this thread. OP is a wobblehead or a kid or a mix of the two.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am giving these a go too


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

steventon said:


> I am giving these a go too


cool, are you logging?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not posted on here in a very long time but this thread was brought to my attention, it's very funny. What I would like to say as the guy who designed the product in qyestion to Brannan 92; "DON'T BUY ANY MORE T-BULLETS!"

Starving dumbasses are a bad advert for a great product! You said you took your bodybuilding seriously but ate whatever you want, sometimes nothing - THAT MEANS YOU'RE NOT SERIOUS!

You said you were a boxer but are now seriously into MMA - THAT MEANS YOU'RE NOT SERIOUS! If you were serious about MMA you'd still be boxing.

Anyone who skips from sport to sport depending upon whats fashionable is not serious. It's a bit like saying "I'm serious about music, I've got everything NDUBZ have ever released".


----------



## ChocolateDesire (Oct 2, 2014)

Was doing some research pertaining the T-bullets formula and reviews on it and I stumbled upon this thread... well as you may all know it is no longer available but there is a clone (xtrene mass) by fusion supplements.... anyways I have to say LMFAO I have not laughed so hard in months. I was literally laughing my ass off in every response both from you guys and OP. I just had to create an account and tell you guys thanks for making my day


----------

